# Road to 105kg shredded... commencing 6/12/14



## Benchbum

Log title is my ultimate goal for the next five years. Looking to compete in September in the Midlands UKBFF after not managing to compete this year due to personal issues and generally going a bit nuts!

Few photos of where I was, where I got to and where I'm at.

Next update will be gratuitous PED Photos as not everything is here yet 

Sups will be mostly Excel Labs with a few odd and sods thrown in, T3 for protein synthesis, gh, slin 2-3 times a week pre/post workout, looking like a high eq blast with test base low dose para and mast possible with some winny.

Actual sups provide by Strom Sports - Strom Sports Nutrition

Strom Sports - Strom Sports Nutrition

Now with gear porn!


----------



## Benchbum

And the rebound. Last photo was 4 days ago.


----------



## Rick89

looking good buddy and as always subbed

look forward to seeing you smash your goals


----------



## Benchbum

Getting bored and nearly all toys here so going to be starting Sunday.

As a frame of reference this was yesterday. Added some crap after coming off but I don't think I have over done it?

(Sorry they are all on there side? No idea why that is)


----------



## Benchbum

Gear porn!


----------



## Benchbum

So I tried to wait it out until the 6th but I had a day off today so got my first jabs out of the way...

900mg eq excel labs

400mg test new prochem

300mg decca excel labs

100mg prop excel labs

100mg mast excel labs

150mg para excel labs

5iu gh pre bed global labs

Prop just to kick start/use up leftovers

Starting hacks t3 today will start slin next week.

Aiming for 3.5-4k clean cals and will stick at that as long as I have a hint of ab!

Starting weight 93.9kg am nudio 95.1kg pm hydrated and full


----------



## Benchbum

Best get some shut eye. Am gym in five hours.


----------



## sauliuhas

Benchbum said:


> Best get some shut eye. Am gym in five hours.


I'd concentrate on lats and bck if I was u mate.. Btw looking good, good luck


----------



## Benchbum

That exactly what's on the menu 

It's the one area that seems to have lost most size on my cut


----------



## sauliuhas

Benchbum said:


> So I tried to wait it out until the 6th but I had a day off today so got my first jabs out of the way...
> 
> 900mg eq excel labs
> 
> 400mg test new prochem
> 
> 300mg decca excel labs
> 
> 100mg prop excel labs
> 
> 100mg mast excel labs
> 
> 150mg para excel labs
> 
> 5iu gh pre bed global labs
> 
> Prop just to kick start/use up leftovers
> 
> Starting hacks t3 today will start slin next week.
> 
> Aiming for 3.5-4k clean cals and will stick at that as long as I have a hint of ab!
> 
> Starting weight 93.9kg am nudio 95.1kg pm hydrated and full


And shoulders, it will make u look wider.. Is that gear all in one day?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

In


----------



## Benchbum

sauliuhas said:


> And shoulders, it will make u look wider.. Is that gear all in one day?


That was yea... little experiment with higher doses for bulking. Always been very conservative bulking. But diet so much better than in pervious years I fancied a bit of fun


----------



## Fraser991

In :thumb:


----------



## Benchbum

Purely placebo but felt great in the gym this morning. 80g oats 40g whey 40g casein and 200g quark gone in. Time to get to work, day off tomorrow so may do a little slin to remind myself how it feels. It's been a few years


----------



## Benchbum

Trained deads and hams yesterday in the gym. Back to a comfy 240 deadlift for reps after loosing alot of strength while dieting.

Was gona just top up my prop last night but ended up putting in

900mg eq excel labs

400mg test new prochem

300mg decca excel labs

100mg prop excel labs

100mg mast excel labs

150mg para excel labs

100mg primo e alpha pharma

So looks like this is gona be something along the lines of a shic at this rate.

Managed about 4k clean cals yesterday and had 500 cals icecream as a treat as Saturday night in with the mrs 









300g veal steak with zero cal mayo and a bag of salad was meal five

I have had a few pippy bits from excel before but from what I understand they have changed the carrier oil and it's smooth as silky silk


----------



## FelonE1

In...looking good mate.


----------



## Benchbum

Super quick hams and abs session tonight because I'm so busy. Weight up to 98kg so 2kg since starting cycle, but expected some water from prop. Defo smoothing out. Food been decent again today no naughtiness


----------



## Craig92

Benchbum said:


> Super quick hams and abs session tonight because I'm so busy. Weight up to 98kg so 2kg since starting cycle, but expected some water from prop. Defo smoothing out. Food been decent again today no naughtiness


2k in 2 days? ****ing hell! Best of luck.


----------



## Benchbum

2kg in 5 days mate. Started prop wednesday and upped cals same time


----------



## Craig92

My bad, I miss read! That's still awesome anyway! You must be eating and training like a tank!


----------



## Benchbum

To be honest I'm struggling with appitite a little. Could do it all day long on junk but trying to keep it clean it's hard to want to eat like I did as a 135kg strongman :/ training feeling better every day.


----------



## Benchbum

Chest morning


----------



## 31205

How many ml of gear does that little list add up to? No wonder you're struggling to eat, all that oil has filled you up! Got a serious chest goin on there mate.


----------



## Benchbum

About 12 I think 

Other sups are as follows:

Daily

Medivin by VPX 1 pack a day

2 x r-ALA

2 x revesatrol

20mg winny

50mcg t3

0.5mg adex

75mg Asprin

Red mist by boditronics preworkout

Intracell by boditronics intra workout

I have been playing around with 500mg metaformin following big carby meals..

Cellucor ws1 extreme prebed

Gaba pre bed

Defo starting to feel the para even at a low dose... night sweats have begun energy levels through out the day are great.

10.30 am and managed

1 slice wholegrain toast with 20g whey pre gym

1 serving boditronics mass attack after gym (400 cals 40g pro)

Just had 100g protein pasta, greens, lighter than light mayo 200g chicken and a scotch bonnet chopped in

Same again at 2.30


----------



## Benchbum

Nut gainz


----------



## Rick89

looking awesome mate


----------



## Benchbum

Appitite back with a vengeance. Came home and before I knew it 300g chicken 1 x cnp pro flapjack 1 quest bar 500ml water with 50g whey over 75g puffed wheat. Stomach bloated and painful now and I'm still hungry? Wtf?


----------



## Benchbum

So bloated it hurts!


----------



## Benchbum

Seems to be a theme with all the guys running shics.... I am still bloated to hell.... refluxy, gassy, no more gone in and I'm still fighting to keep down my last meal from 6 pm. .... up at 6 for legs so gona try and Ignor the feeling of wanting to vomit and get some sleep....


----------



## Rick89

hats of to anybody training at 6 am let alone training legs at 6 am

you nutter


----------



## J**

in great shape already mate! keep up the good work!


----------



## Benchbum

Still feeling bloated and on balance seeing as I ended up not eating my last meal I didn't even over eat really?! Look pretty shredded though so that's nice....

Tired so nipping to my shop to grab some old VPX Energy shots (nice old yohimbine based pre workout) then it's game time!


----------



## Benchbum

99kg


----------



## Benchbum

Oh I didn't sleep so well so in the night I did 20 days tablet prep


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

No issue with appitite today starving! in so far:

6 am granola slice 20g whey

5 scrambled eggs 8.30 am.

10am










About to eat










Chicken and egg pancake


----------



## Benchbum

Absolutly shattered, was giving a talk on nutrition at the local boxing club last night and packing parcels till gone midnight.

No training today ready for deadlift and back tomorrow 

Ate half a walnut and fig loaf last night three slices Dr Zaks protein toast and a two chicken breasts with mustard... duno why but constantly wanting breads and pastas!

Jabs tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Benchbum

BW100 kg

Appitite - insain

Meal 1 7am

2 x dr zak toast, peanut butter 40g whey 1 shredded wheat.

9.30am maxilean bar

Meal 2:










Cous cous and 250g steamed chicken.

Same at 2 pm

Not decided on rest yet


----------



## Benchbum

Worried I might be gaining to quick.... but having been off everything for about 8 weeks and not having cruised or pct ' ed I expect to shoot up fast.... Gona carry on eating to feel (I'm already hungry again but it's a slow day at work and I think I often eat through boredom) until my post cut trousers don't fit (they are all 32" waist was 38" pre cut then I'm Gona try and put in a bit more structure.... will do some pics on the weekend and assess. ... still look lean in the morning and bloated by tea time... All a bit of a mind **** but I don't want to cut down again just to be 91kg again and look the same.....


----------



## Benchbum

101kg. .....


----------



## Benchbum

Feel really sick today. Breakfast was consumed and has just reappeared at work, been told there is no cover so I just need to man up. Feel like I'm gona vom again.... suspect it may be related to taking a swig of the liquid lcaratine I saw in the back of the fridge that's been open at least 6 months as I left the house but it may be unrelated.

Supposed to be deadlifts tonight but might have to play that one by ear a little


----------



## Benchbum

Spewed several times. Coming out the other end just as quick. Finally been agreed they will send cover. Can't see me eating much today. Blurggggg


----------



## AlexB18

Rick89 said:


> hats of to anybody training at 6 am let alone training legs at 6 am
> 
> you nutter


Its the best possible start to the day mate


----------



## AlexB18

Subbed by the way mate good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Benchbum

Can't see any food going in today  couldn't even keep a peice of toast down. Pretty sure it's a bug unrelated to cycle so will do jabs as usual but drop all my tablets for a few days


----------



## Benchbum

Meal 1 :/


----------



## Benchbum

****ing great back down to 95kg


----------



## Benchbum

Managed a shake and two slices toast this am just got some cashew butter and whey down... still passing water but feeling less sick still refluxy though


----------



## Benchbum

Did design my new shop signs though


----------



## Benchbum

Managed two mass attack juggernaut shakes yesterday and a small salad.... feeling better nut down to 93kg stomach still painful and still got the D but no V

Got my jabs done thursday night. ..Gona go train back now and see how I get on. .. back in work but purely because this close to xmas and with me leaving sky in February I can afford to miss any more sales


----------



## Ricky12345

Great transformation mate I remember ure old pics When u was doing strong man stuff


----------



## mr small

This thread is mental I love it !


----------



## musclemate

Benchbum said:


> Did design my new shop signs though


Ah... The lesser known spelling of "bodybuilding" on your shop window. :lol:


----------



## Benchbum

Drawn at about 3 am having not eaten for quite some time.... easily fixed shop opens Feb 1st


----------



## musclemate

Making some decent progress there bud... Looking good even with your recent bout of illness


----------



## Benchbum

Well I'm an idiot...

The gym doesn't open till 8am Saturdays as it turns out. ..having only recently started training morning this is something I was oblivious too... having had two scoops preworkout and being in work for 8.30 going home wasn't an option... so I parked up in town did a 30 min jogs and then parked my self in a posh hotel and paid £6 for three poached eggs on 1 slice wholemeal toast and a cup of Earl Grey..


----------



## Benchbum

Food going in well, having to fight the urge to vom but managed.

3 poached eggs 1 wholemeal toast 300 cals

200g quark with 40g whey 300 cals

6 oz lean beef with a tomato 200 cals

Mass attack juggernaut shake. 600 cal

2 slices bread from a new artisan bakers in town that is made from 75% liquid whey and 25% flour, no idea on macros but was like a slightly chewy very white bread... 220 cal (maybe?)

Chicken tika roll. 350 cal?

So well well on target lol... probs about 1800 cals down there or there abouts.... stomach quite painful and bloated but also still starving, two days eating to catch up on!


----------



## r1234

Unit!!!! Keep it up


----------



## DaveCW

Subbed for the awesomeness!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Benchbum

Back to 99kg lol


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

Added in cider vinegar with every meal and bloating and reflux reduced around 50%

Still have epic trots. .. I feel ok but getting cramps from dehydration. ..

Got to go in to work but will get over to boots for some Dioralight and lopimide.. getting really bored of waking up every two hours to drop a pint of coffee out my ass...

Forcing food in as I'm sure as hell not wasting this cycle...

7am Did 75g cashew butter and 50g whey.

9am Two slices protien toast.

On sundays I don't tale food prep to work as it's only a 6 hour day. Seeing as most of what I eat is falling out of my and on waking I'm back down to 94kg (I assume fluid loss over night) I may treat my self to a mc donalds milkshake and usually get a jacket potatoe from the deli on the next level.


----------



## Benchbum

Really starting to struggle.

Really tired so bloated it litterally feels like my abs are tearing when I move. Couldn't face a Mcdonald shake but have forced down a tub of chicken rice a greens and "shmoo" shake (they sell them on a stall by work, about 150 cals, basically skim milk and thickner)

Still have every intention of pushing on... If these kinda cycle were easy everyone would do them.. but I am gona half my para does incase that causing the digestive issues... I'm still confident it's a virus/bug. But it has been five days now. ...


----------



## Benchbum

Stomach bloating and acid reflux getting beyond a joke now, didn't manage any more food yesterday... Gona have to drop the para till its passed... nipped in to the nhs walk in by work and they said they think I have campfolabacta (spelling?) Usually from chicken... its not impossible, but they said it can take over two weeks to pass.

So I will continue forcing food in and going to train as best I can and pray it passes soon


----------



## Rick89

that sucks big time mate


----------



## Benchbum

It is worth noting I'm jabbing 24ml a week and other than one pec jab have had zero pip.

Always rated excel labs but if I'm honest some of the early bits were a bit nippy, this draws through a blue pins through an orange and I genuinely can't remeber where o have put it the next day.


----------



## Mince Pies

great thread. id be happy at where you are now but looking forward to seeing the results when you hit your goals.


----------



## Rick89

Benchbum said:


> It is worth noting I'm jabbing 24ml a week and other than one pec jab have had zero pip.
> 
> Always rated excel labs but if I'm honest some of the early bits were a bit nippy, this draws through a blue pins through an orange and I genuinely can't remeber where o have put it the next day.


ive had the same recently with all there bits super smooth

just started their one rip 300 and no pip what so ever


----------



## Rick89

Mince Pies said:


> great thread. id be happy at where you are now but looking forward to seeing the results when you hit your goals.


x2

going to be in crazy shape by summer


----------



## Benchbum

So much painful bloat. Energy levels really suffering from the lack of food.

But on the upside. Staff uniform has arrived!


----------



## Benchbum

Admitting defeat and going down the GP's pain unbearable and reflux getting worse.

Stopping everything once better will restart probably something like 1g eq 500mg test 250mg deca 75mg para... much more sensible.

Not managed any food bar a pack of ginger biscuits since 3 pm yesterday


----------



## Benchbum

Suspected salmonella or camphilobacta apparently poo results back tomorrow.

If one of them then jist unfortunate timing but as soon as clears game on. If not.....


----------



## Benchbum

Woke up with no cramps but staving... still got explosive bum issues but I'm hungry. .. Gona eat the mrs left over Chinese from last night... couldn't face any yesterday... did eat anything bar a pack of ginger biscuits yesterday. ...

If cramps stay away I WILL train today


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

And I'm full...

What the ****! I'm the guy that finishes everyone else diner! Didn't even manage half of what I would consider to be a small portion...


----------



## Benchbum

managed a proper lunch (nann bread, 200g chicken, sweet corn, salad) got a shake down mid afternoon, feeling massively better... Mrs has now come down with it... which is bad news.. but the good news is that it means i was just ill and it wasn't the shic. so i will continue other than lowering my para.

So jabs done.

900mg eq

400mg test e

300mg decca

100mg prop

100mg mast p

75mg para


----------



## Benchbum

Feeling great 

Still bloated and crampy but so much better than a week ago


----------



## Benchbum

Stomach slightly bloated but everything else almost normal.

Hunger through the roof.

6.30 am - 3 eggs cheese and mushrooms

7.30 am 125g oats with 30g monstor milk protien.

8.30 am - 2 slice protien toast with cashew butter and whey mixed...

Still hungry

Weight on the scales 100kg


----------



## Benchbum

Food gone in hard all day. .. filling out nicely


----------



## Benchbum

Was awake at 5.30 starving. Big bowl (caserol dish 600ml protein) fruit n Fibre with whey,

Two slices protein toast now, food prep all sorted back to work today bloat almost gone...getting some very violent dreams which is not lot like me at all and some mild night sweats but sleeping well.


----------



## Benchbum

Preworkouts n pumps with Mr badger Britains 3rd strongest natural man


----------



## Benchbum

104kg


----------



## Benchbum

Wide awake and staving, screw you two scoop at 8pm!

Also I defo don't need any more food an obscene Mount went in the last 24 hours. All the gear is definitely kicking the metabolise up... Be interested to hear from anyone who managed to finish a shic like this and how many cals they were hitting v how Lean they stayed


----------



## Huntingground

Morning mate, love a good SHIC thread. What is the protocol including PEDS, slin, GH, peps, AI and any other POMs.

Also you keep popping up on my LinkedIn


----------



## Benchbum

Twice weekly:

900mg eq excel labs

400mg test new prochem

300mg decca excel labs

100mg prop excel labs

100mg mast excel labs

150mg para excel labs

Other sups are as follows:

Daily

Medivin by VPX 1 pack a day

2 x r-ALA

2 x revesatrol

20mg winny

50mcg t3

0.5mg adex

75mg Asprin

Red mist by boditronics preworkout

Intracell by boditronics intra workout

I have been playing around with 500mg metaformin following big carby meals..

Cellucor ws1 extreme prebed

Gaba pre bed


----------



## Huntingground

Nice cycle mate, I enjoyed the Excel gear which I used, quality stuff. Very low dose Winny, how are you getting on with the Adex? Aspirin may help with the blood issues with Eq although I have never used Eq.

No slin or GH/peps? I have used Met pre-monster meals and found it worked well for keeping BG down. 500mg quite low, 2250 a day in US, 1500 a day in UK is recommended dose.


----------



## Benchbum

Sorry totaly forgot 5iu gh post workout or am on none training and 50mcg t3 through out.

Got a box of Slin plan was to add it in as progress slows, I have always used adex for estrogen control.

Also have some GHRP and a few other bits that I add in when I have time (see gear porn pics page one)

Letro caber and antibiotics on hand just in case


----------



## Benchbum

The winny is purely because I had a box of alpha 50x10mg Spair


----------



## Huntingground

GH and T3 fine. How do you plan on using slin? It is fast slin right? 10iu pre and post-WO I found to be a great protocol, as usual, have glucose tabs/sweets in bag at all times, I did get caught out recently. Dosage all depends on how many carbs you are eating, play about, start low.


----------



## Benchbum

I used to enjoy 6-10 iu post with carbs n isolate standard post workout procedure. Haven't tried pre before.. Just noshing 200g oats n whey


----------



## Huntingground

Benchbum said:


> I used to enjoy 6-10 iu post with carbs n isolate standard post workout procedure. Haven't tried pre before.. Just noshing 200g oats n whey


I find the pre gives massive pumps and power, fuelling the muscles for the workout. Try it, you will love it. I always ensured I had an intra-workout drink too with Vitargo in there.


----------



## Benchbum

I am actually off work properly on Sunday and it's leg day so I will give her a shot then 

In terms of cals etc I'm hitting 4-5 clean most days.

go to bed fat mess and wake up tight but defo smoothing over... I notice in your shics you Advocated huge cals but this is longer a little less intense than a proper shic. Aim is to be as close to 100kg super Lean for my intended show In September so I'm not in a rush to add empty mass


----------



## Huntingground

Benchbum said:


> I am actually off work properly on Sunday and it's leg day so I will give her a shot then
> 
> In terms of cals etc I'm hitting 4-5 clean most days.
> 
> go to bed fat mess and wake up tight but defo smoothing over... I notice in your shics you Advocated huge cals but this is longer a little less intense than a proper shic. Aim is to be as close to 100kg super Lean for my intended show In September so I'm not in a rush to add empty mass


Good luck, let me know how it goes.

5k cals would be fine I reckon. Try it, see if any fat gain, shouldn't be with those dosages. I was always thinking I wanted as many cals in there as poss to ensure optimal growth!!


----------



## Benchbum

Night sweats really kicked in now even though I have dropped the para down to 1ml!

Mrs has bought some flu type **** back from work (she is a primary school teacher) so now I have a runny nose and am fluctuating between being roasting and freezing... Can't complain though cus food still going in and Mrs has it last week and just cracked on!

Condition holding and adding a lbevery three to four days.

This was last night after a lot of food


----------



## Benchbum

Actual day off today, just following my nose food wise.... Yet again woke up at 5am starving

Whey shake at five am bowl of oats n whey at 6.30 just had 6 poached eggs half a tin of beans and a ice

Wholemeal toast...


----------



## Benchbum

Leg day.... Weak due to man flu but good pump


----------



## Benchbum

unplanned cheat meal (although i don't know if it counts as a cheat meal when bulking?)

nothing extravagant, large dominoes then really wanted a tub of of ben and jerry but resisted and had a pint of water and then a 25g whey with 500ml water and then the same again... still really want a tub of ben and jerry but my belly is very full so i won't!


----------



## Benchbum

Again hungry by about 4am. 150g oats 50g whey 30g cashew butter in just now gona clean diet up this Christmas just a little preemptive damage control


----------



## Benchbum

Can't see much danger of any sleep happening tonight, lots in my head following some meetings with investory types...

Had a cracking bench session intended to do 5 sets of 12-15 flat bench at 100kg... After warming up I felt good so first set (full slow rom no bouncing every rep locked)

100kg x 32

100kg x 24

100kg x 22

100kg x 15

100kg x 16

Incline 3 sets 12 @ 80

Chest press machine

Cables

Home

Cut back food slightly today just as I want to try and keep diet tight till Xmas hitting 105 on the scales last two days in the morning and pretty well abbed still but don't Wana ruin it and fall in to bulking for bulks sake


----------



## Benchbum

Interesting how much I smooth on from 8ish am to 9ish PM - same [email protected] every day... Wake up thinking I could/should have put more in...go to bed feeling like a fat [email protected] with a little extra self loathing...

Waking:










After last meal:










And back again!


----------



## Benchbum

Keys acquired.

Opening feb 7th

Midlands first health and fitness hub - food - sups - clothing - diet and training plans - meeting centre - pt - social area


----------



## Benchbum

No sleep gainz


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

May supprise you but no one else lifts....































(Oh apart from

Her)










But only a bit.


----------



## Cojocaru

Great read, hope all goes to plan for 2015 :thumbup1:


----------



## Armz

Great journal.


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

Family commitments, lack of an open gym and me not planing ahead ment no training today.

Feeling immense so went for a 30 minuet run. Was only supposed to be a jog but I was cold so I set off at a run and just didn't stop! The dog is nackered, I'm ok!

Been looking at the hercs olimpia in may... Would mean a shorter bulking season than planned but would keep me focused... Thoughts?


----------



## Benchbum

Busy morning clearing


----------



## Benchbum

Pressed for time so trained chest the way I trained it for five years and can't work out why I stopped!

60kg x 20

60kg x 20

80kg x 16

100kg x 14

130kg x 12

140kg x 10

130kg x 10

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 11

80kg x 12

80kg x 8

60kg x 9

Bar x 12

Home


----------



## teenphysique

very good journal and interesting to see whats to come mate goodluck and are you opening a supplement and sports shop also that dr.zaks bread is really nice and more filling than anyone thinks initially its not because of the volume of food but its dense and after 20 minuits i was really full


----------



## Benchbum

The shop is a concept I got from my old shop. It will be an outlet for Strom Sports - Strom Sports Nutrition and somewhere more practical to run the mail order side of things from.

But primarily I will be a lifestyle focused shop meeting place and cafe.

Services offered

Protein shake and high protein meals and snack bar.

Diet plans and advice (free to regulars - I hold an certificate in advanced sport and exercise nutrition)

Form checking in our power rack provided by Beaver fit with S&C programs provided by our qualified manager.

Clothing

Sups

Free use of meeting space for all and any sport and exercise clubs and groups

High protein food provided by our tame butcher at musclefood beating prices with out the hassel of delivery as we as the Dr Zak's range

Gym accessories

Hoping to create a real hub for like minded people, no matter your sport no matter your standard as long as your positive and want to be a little bit healthier or push your self that little bit harder it will be the place for you!


----------



## Rick89

VERY strong benching mate , impressed

shop so awesome cant wait to see the finished outcome


----------



## Benchbum

Strength flying up every session.... Apart from the days I get paranoid about getting fat and eat less


----------



## Benchbum

well.

here is my 4 week progress comparison.

Im up 10kg. have i added any mass? we will find out when i start to cut in april 
View attachment 163515


----------



## teenphysique

The shop sounds awsome wish it was a franchise haha all over the country


----------



## Benchbum

Funny you should say that... We have been approached... Can't say any more yet


----------



## teenphysique

Benchbum said:


> Funny you should say that... We have been approached... Can't say any more yet


open them next to big gyms like DW etc


----------



## Benchbum

Leg day.

Squats ass to heel

60kg x 20

80kg x 16

100kg x 10 x 5

100kg x 6 x 2

80kg x 8 x 2

80kg fronties x 10 x 2

Leg press and extentions for dat pump


----------



## Benchbum

106 this morning


----------



## Benchbum

107kg


----------



## Benchbum

Defo got some double chin gainZ going on though :-(

Acid reflux totaly gone so gona start creeping the parabolin back up...

Also been given a free tub of Chemtech var to try, not a lab I know much about but it was free so....


----------



## Benchbum

Food prep all done for tomorrow, jabs done got four tins Tuna a load of veg and a couple of pitas for work plus my oats n whey before work. Hitting more like 3800 cals now as I do think I was gaining too fast. Will monitor and see how we go.

Equipoise doing its job I think... Got pumped thighs brushing my teeth just now


----------



## Benchbum

Starting to genuinely think I have magic staying lean powers.... I have always gain fat so easily in the last this is crazy!

Had an other fantastic bench session comfortably doing sets of 8 at 140kg


----------



## Benchbum

Got a present today... Waiting on some more loverly pip free excel labs gear but tempted to up my test... Adding slin monday....


----------



## Benchbum

Seriously where is the ****ing celling on this? 108kg....


----------



## Benchbum

Decided on the hercs olimpia on may 9th

Cut will start March 1st but will tighten diet up from the 1st of feb...


----------



## TELBOR

Looking good mate


----------



## Benchbum

Vlog 2 - Show date set! - Strom Sports Nutrition

Vlog 2


----------



## Benchbum

Hit 109 today. Appetite insane. Full but hungry all the time!


----------



## Benchbum

I also enjoy how little of a **** my mrs gives


----------



## Benchbum

Really enjoying back to basics training... Squats yesterday 8 sets of 10 @ 110kg ATG and 3 sets of 5 @ 150 ass to grass.

Shoulders today 10 sets of 12-8 60kg behind the neck.... Great pump great doms!









Defo loosing leanness, dropping cals to 3k feb 1st to tighten up and diet begins may 1st


----------



## Benchbum

Starting to feel really powerful again... Can't decide if I'm getting fat or gaining though?

Tighting diet up a little but did eat 300g of sour Dough with meal 3 and 4 today which wasn't part of the plan...










Found Jasmin rice, mackerel in sunflower oil and a dribble regge regge extra hot is a pretty scweet combo

So, question, am I gaining to much fat?

















Pics are pre bed post diner


----------



## Benchbum

Squeezed in a nice deadlift session Friday working up to a few sets of 8 at 200kg and then benched 160 for 5 yesterday comfortably

After speaking to Si fantom yesterday, he is going to hopefully help with prep for may 9th but he wants me to start dieting in the next week or so... :-( just as I'm getting strong again...


----------



## Benchbum

so.

end of bulk... i didn't really like it anyway..


----------



## Benchbum

new shiney things...

got back to 150mg of para twice a week and the acid reflux is back, other than that everything is going wonderfully
View attachment 164213
View attachment 164214


----------



## lukeyybrown1

Benchbum said:


> new shiney things...
> 
> got back to 150mg of para twice a week and the acid reflux is back, other than that everything is going wonderfully
> View attachment 164213
> View attachment 164214


Just a quick one on the acid reflux mate...... I can use any steroid and not get acid reflux what so ever... as soon as I put tren in me... acid reflux... now through research and experimenting... apparently trenbolone bottle necks certain amino acids in your system and take away glutamine from the lining of your stomach.

NOW.... I had the worst acid reflux EVER for a while... no matter what I did nothing helped...... I incorporated sipping on glutamine throughout my day in a bottle of water....... and BANG acid reflux has gone.... I have done this for over a week now and I can not believe the results.... I have even started taking my orals again and I am absolutely fine... EVEN upped my tren dosage........ cant guarantee anything.... BUT please try it because it is a life saver!


----------



## Benchbum

Cleaned diet up last few days, less salt more greens just to see where I'm am. Saturday will be 17 weeks out.

Pretty happy, no more bulking just Recomp for 5 weeks before cut










Excuse graphicness










Good preped


----------



## Benchbum

That is all


----------



## Kristina

Looking good!


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## teenphysique

looks good mate been following this thread from the start


----------



## Benchbum

Final bulking pictures. Weight of 110 acheived. Let's see what's left after the shred


----------



## Benchbum

Looking

Tiny between one of wales strongest men an a powerlifter friend of mine


----------



## armor king

Damn 105 kg shredded would be insane. Deffo will reading this


----------



## Benchbum

Slowly dropping cals but still at 3250 atm.. Very clean...

Had a great leg session today...


----------



## Benchbum

Tried to go below 3k cals today and cravings been killing me... Mostly

Did ok until the half bag of pretzels I just had...










Brilliant brilliant shoulder session tonight


----------



## Benchbum

Have started diet as of yesterday... Want to keep cals a little higher and stay a little fuller hence early start...

Working out my cycle atm but will be starting in two weeks. Stopped my bulk cycle around a week ago... As much break as I can afford with show in may....

Starting to have a few issues around the shop with haters... Couple of local skinny fat lads that sell one brand I have never heard of from there bedroom on Facebook spreading it around town they they are gona '**** me up' and this is there patch.... Taking one of them for a walk down the garden of understanding tomorrow....


----------



## Benchbum

Work on the shop is going well but I missed the gym last night while sorting signage, something I promised my self I wouldn't do, very annoyed but such is life.

As of yet not really struggling with dropping my cals, down to 2800 and feeling tired but not especially hungry...


----------



## Frandeman

nice shop mate


----------



## Benchbum

Thanks man it's coming together. T minus 12 days to opening


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

100-103


----------



## Benchbum

Busy few days - had a local media student throw this together today

Stroms new shop in Shrewsbury. - YouTube


----------



## Kristina

Wow this is brilliant. Had no idea you were working on this... shop looks amazing. Exciting times I bet!


----------



## Benchbum

Thanks kristina,

We are trying to be something a little different to most shop, hopefully it will work out!


----------



## Benchbum

I biased but I love our new joggers!

Missed the gym Thursday and Friday pulling 16 hour days to get the shop sorted...

Back tonight, hard


----------



## Benchbum

Got my ass back down the gym tonight and had a reasonable session...

Are way too much yesterday and today... Cereal with whey and banana chips being the main culprits.

Recon I hit a carby 5k cals yesterday and maybe 4k today... Need to stop it... I think it's because I know I need to start to diet for may and a big part of me wants to keep growing :-(


----------



## Benchbum

Been feeling really really anxious, shop open day Saturday and it's all getting on top of me a bit... Had a great gym session but don't enjoy being anxious, feel for anyone who has long term issues with that.

Food sitting around 3200 now... Boiled Turkey mince veg and jasmine rice today...


----------



## Benchbum

Still on 3200 cals. Gona stick at this for a while as getting leaner while still feeling good at the gym


----------



## Benchbum

****

So I had a consultation with a prep coach and have been given a set of macros to follow for this Prep....

4k cals 30pro40carb30fat for first 6 weeks

Seems a crazy amount having just done my prep... No chance of wanting to binge though'


----------



## Rick89

looking shredded and full fella as i already mentioned, awesome

no obvious weakness either imo, delts chest and legs are very strong points

smash it!!


----------



## Benchbum

Thanks

Man, still can quite get my head around how much I'm

Expected to eat on this prep... But seem to be growing lean!


----------



## seandog69

been following your progress bud and tbh its amazing, i hope you do as well in the show as you deserve :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> ****
> 
> So I had a consultation with a prep coach and have been given a set of macros to follow for this Prep....
> 
> 4k cals 30pro40carb30fat for first 6 weeks
> 
> Seems a crazy amount having just done my prep... No chance of wanting to binge though'


Looking awesome mate!!


----------



## Benchbum

So this picture sparked an influx of facebook messages..

9 February 2015 - YouTube


----------



## Benchbum

I know im only 3 days in to prep diet.

But it feels like too much, doesn't feel like a diet at all!

I know I'm 13 weeks out so I can run for 4 weeks then tweak if needs.

But everyone I have spoken with says it looks on point given current condition.

Anyone any thoughts? Second guessing my self already...


----------



## Benchbum

Little bump for input? Would really appreciate some advice


----------



## Benchbum

@Pscarb @deadlee @roblet anyone got any thoughts.

I don't want to cock this up.


----------



## Dan94

In mate


----------



## 3752

Why are you again doubting the advice you have been given? I say this because you did this last year with the advice you was given........

If you have had a consultation then surely your prep coach has seen you or your pics and looked at everything then come to these numbers? Plus the first setup of any diet is a "finger in the wind" type of call to see how you react..........just go with it and stop second guessing


----------



## Benchbum

Thanks you for taking the time to reply

I suppose as an ex fatty I can't help but feel that to get lean I need to feel like I'm starving!


----------



## teenphysique

Benchbum said:


> Thanks you for taking the time to reply
> 
> I suppose as an ex fatty I can't help but feel that to get lean I need to feel like I'm starving!


i was the same mate an ex fatty haha i was still gaining strength 3 weeks into my diet whilst dropping 10lbs in weight then the fourth week it got harder


----------



## Benchbum

Still feel like I'm eating way too much!


----------



## Benchbum

Excuse graphicness...

4 days in 4kg down..


----------



## TELBOR

Mate just carry on as planned, video says it all. You know the drill, the sacrifice, the hunger for results is defo there!

Keep at it and don't doubt what you are being advised.


----------



## Benchbum

Really good day today.

Food consistently been:

100g oats 80g whey

500g cooked chicken, 500g rice greens split in to 4 through day.

Small bowl granola and whey post workout

Evening meal usualy eggs or beef with salad and wholemeal pitta

Casein prebed










As you can see my mrs doesn't give one ****


----------



## Dan94

Crazy veins on that 2nd pic man


----------



## Benchbum

Sorry what?


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> Really good day today.
> 
> Food consistently been:
> 
> 100g oats 80g whey
> 
> 500g cooked chicken, 500g rice greens split in to 4 through day.
> 
> Small bowl granola and whey post workout
> 
> Evening meal usualy eggs or beef with salad and wholemeal pitta
> 
> Casein prebed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see my mrs doesn't give one ****


Pmsl

She's like "ffs he's taking pictures of himself again!"


----------



## Benchbum

She litterally couldn't care less about bb'ing... Just the fact that I can't deadlift six plates any more


----------



## Benchbum

Well I have bitten the bullet and done what I said I never would and paid someone to prep me... I don't understand how I can drop weight so fast and have stayed so lean when I had to work so hard for it last year... So taking the geuss work out of it


----------



## Benchbum

Gona start prep cycle end of next week.

Looking at using a new lab, small set up called max tech, will log all compounds and doses on here and see what happens


----------



## Benchbum

Conditioning coming back in nicely, train and cardio are intense and the shop is rocking!

Just Gota keep momentum and hope nothing crap comes along for the next few weeks.


----------



## Benchbum

I have a day off!

Going to gym nation in Telford with my lady followed by a trip to a spa


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

Cracking session over at gym nation in Telford today, went a bit flat half way through, first time I can honestly say I have felt like I'm dieting.. But some firm words from the Mrs got me back in to gear.

Feeling confident, but a little worried about the gear side of things... I know it's not the be all and end all but I'm just on test as its all I have and I keep getting let down, still hoping for max tech to come through and desparatly trying to source some excel but I refuse to go down the standard ug lab results as the excel I used last year really opened my eyes to how underdosed most things are..

As it stands I have no prep cycle bar one bottle of renvex tren ace Nd some Norma test e!


----------



## Benchbum

Received my diet plan.

By my sums it works out to 4200 cals roughly

Thoughts?

Diet

Meal 1 - 100g Smoked Salmon, 2 whole eggs, 20g Peanut butter

Meal 2 - 100g Turkey breast, 100g Jasmine rice, 35g Cashew nuts

Meal 3 - 150g Rump steak, 350g Baked potato, 25g hazel nuts

Meal 4 - 200g Chicken breast, 350g Sweet potato, 20g coconut oil

Meal 5 - 2 mackerel fillets, 70g Jasmine rice, 3 rice cakes

Meal 6 - 1 can tuna, 3 slices wholemeal bread, 3 squares 85% dark chocolate, 1 banana

Meal 7 - 200g Fage yogurt, 1 scoop express whey or efectiv whey, 30g oats, 20g Honey, 20g raisins


----------



## Benchbum

Did 4.5 miles fasted cardio this morning - ran to the shop - was impressed by my own stamina!

Shoulders at 2, Totaly flat, tired, emotional, looked ****ty, got told off for under eating.. (She found some of my rice in the bin... I have been stealth dropping carbs cus I don't like them!) did same cardio home... Looked really ****

Carbed up, 80g bran flakes, 80g oats, whey, 70g peanut butter, but of left over lean steak.

Looked pretty good, will see in the morning!

I'm aware this is starting to sound like the ramblings of someone starting to loose it... And I know that's what happened last time I tried for a show, but I have a much better support network in place now and I'm trying to fight my deamons


----------



## C33G

Not a whole bunch of carbs in your plan - how many are you macrod for? Just out of interest  you're looking well


----------



## Benchbum

C33G said:


> Not a whole bunch of carbs in your plan - how many are you macrod for? Just out of interest  you're looking well


That's about 350g carbs, about double my preference... Doing the whole trust the process thing in my head over and over atm


----------



## C33G

Yeh absolutely keep faith in yourself and trust the plan - youll get there. I'm on a similar mission except the goal is 92ishKG not 105! LOL.


----------



## Benchbum

Just feels wrong to be 11 weeks out and be full all the time.

Pretty much following the plan today bar a few bits I didn't have in, then from tomorrow it will be exactly as listed until told differnt by coach.

I do want to ask if I can change the salmon and steak for something cheaper and maybe the dark chocolate but he is extremely anal and has asked for the first week that I just follow exactly as listed :-/


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> Received my diet plan.
> 
> By my sums it works out to 4200 cals roughly
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Diet
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g Smoked Salmon, 2 whole eggs, 20g Peanut butter
> 
> Meal 2 - 100g Turkey breast, 100g Jasmine rice, 35g Cashew nuts
> 
> Meal 3 - 150g Rump steak, 350g Baked potato, 25g hazel nuts
> 
> Meal 4 - 200g Chicken breast, 350g Sweet potato, 20g coconut oil
> 
> Meal 5 - 2 mackerel fillets, 70g Jasmine rice, 3 rice cakes
> 
> Meal 6 - 1 can tuna, 3 slices wholemeal bread, 3 squares 85% dark chocolate, 1 banana
> 
> Meal 7 - 200g Fage yogurt, 1 scoop express whey or efectiv whey, 30g oats, 20g Honey, 20g raisins


Looks complex to me, where is the veg? Makes a huge difference to aid digestion imo

Who is the coach mate?


----------



## Benchbum

Green veg with every meal bar meal 1 and 7

Andrew Keiller - ARKnurition


----------



## Benchbum

I have always always done oats and whey for breakfast

Meat + carb + green 5 times equal portions

Post workout cerial and whey

Quark or cottage cheese or casein pre bed

And just adjusted the numbers


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> Green veg with every meal bar meal 1 and 7
> 
> Andrew Keiller - ARKnurition


Good lol

I'll google him 

Lots of different food in there which I why I said complex. Don't get the difference between hazel and cashew nuts?

Personally I like repeat meals, purely for the preparation reasons etc

Your looking great buddy, so keep at it!


----------



## Benchbum

R0BLET said:


> Good lol
> 
> I'll google him
> 
> Lots of different food in there which I why I said complex. Don't get the difference between hazel and cashew nuts?
> 
> Personally I like repeat meals, purely for the preparation reasons etc
> 
> Your looking great buddy, so keep at it!


That is exactly the conversation I had with my mrs last night...

I really don't see as it matters as long as the macros are right... Like I say... Promissed to do as im told for a week but I really don't see as it matters...

For example I have no intention of getting Turkey and chicken....


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> That is exactly the conversation I had with my mrs last night...
> 
> I really don't see as it matters as long as the macros are right... Like I say... Promissed to do as im told for a week but I really don't see as it matters...
> 
> For example I have no intention of getting Turkey and chicken....


Not just me then lol

I agree, the macros are the main point. At the moment with Liam I'm on mince beef, chicken and fish in the evening. Chicken and mince I cook today to last the week, fish fresh at night - just works and suits me.

Sometimes, I see diets like yours and think "this isn't real world?" Meaning we all work full time so fitting it all in just doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Benchbum

I work currently run a business and work full time...

I am really in too minds, I want I follow it... But I really don't see it would make much difference if I did

Meal 1 7.30 - 100g Smoked Salmon, 2 whole eggs, 20g Peanut butter

Meal 2 1000 - 100g Turkey breast, 100g Jasmine rice, 35g Cashew nuts

-

chicken

Meal 3 1200 - 150g Rump steak, 350g Baked potato, 25g hazel nuts

Meal 4 1500 (meal 6 when training mid afternoon) - 200g Chicken breast, 350g Sweet potato, 20g coconut oil

Meal 5 1 hour pre gym - 2 mackerel fillets, 70g Jasmine rice, 3 rice cakes - easy enough

Meal 6 post gym - 1 can tuna, 3 slices wholemeal bread, 3 squares 85% dark chocolate, 1 banana

-

Banana, whey, maltodexrin slice toast when home

Meal 7 2100- 200g Fage yogurt, 1 scoop express whey or efectiv whey, 30g oats, 20g Honey, 20g raisins

-

Yogurt 40g oats 40g whey


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> I work currently run a business and work full time...
> 
> I am really in too minds, I want I follow it... But I really don't see it would make much difference if I did
> 
> Meal 1 7.30 - 100g Smoked Salmon, 2 whole eggs, 20g Peanut butter
> 
> Meal 2 1000 - 100g Turkey breast, 100g Jasmine rice, 35g Cashew nuts
> 
> -
> 
> chicken
> 
> Meal 3 1200 - 150g Rump steak, 350g Baked potato, 25g hazel nuts
> 
> Meal 4 1500 (meal 6 when training mid afternoon) - 200g Chicken breast, 350g Sweet potato, 20g coconut oil
> 
> Meal 5 1 hour pre gym - 2 mackerel fillets, 70g Jasmine rice, 3 rice cakes - easy enough
> 
> Meal 6 post gym - 1 can tuna, 3 slices wholemeal bread, 3 squares 85% dark chocolate, 1 banana
> 
> -
> 
> Banana, whey, maltodexrin slice toast when home
> 
> Meal 7 2100- 200g Fage yogurt, 1 scoop express whey or efectiv whey, 30g oats, 20g Honey, 20g raisins
> 
> -
> 
> Yogurt 40g oats 40g whey


Run it past him mate, you've paid so he's got to listen.

@liam0810 I've told him what I can do and what I can't and he's worked around me.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Run it past him mate, you've paid so he's got to listen.
> 
> @liam0810 I've told him what I can do and what I can't and he's worked around me.


Exactly mate. @bechbum I'm sure if you're using a coach he should change everything to suit your lifestyle


----------



## Benchbum

Well that was fun...

To be fair he has tweeked my water, workout nutrition and a few other bits and I just had the best session I have. Had in months...


----------



## Benchbum

4 days in to diet... **** me

Gym is great, holding 10kg more bw


----------



## Benchbum

No other changes have been made!


----------



## Benchbum

Might have sourced some gentec... If so be ready for a big ass cycle


----------



## Benchbum

Let the gainz begin


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## teenphysique

Benchbum said:


> Let the gainz begin


bloooodyy hell


----------



## spikedmini

Saw you had some renvex vials in other pics how do you rate there oil? how many times a week are you weight training if you dont mind me asking



Benchbum said:


>


----------



## Benchbum

The first few batches renvex I had were gold, later ones not so much, ok though


----------



## spikedmini

Opps posted twice


----------



## Benchbum

Well I can say with absolute certainty that the tren is legit at least lol. Haven't slept a wink, axious as hell, constant little adrenalin surges.

Haven't felt this since the first time I ran excel tren ace


----------



## Benchbum

Sorry I haven't updated much, been mega consistent with diet and training but have been hit with huge lethargy, pushing through and I assume it's just because I have hit my cycle hard.

Diet been as directed to the minuet and to the gram and I can't deny its working. But the faff level is obscene!

Am










Mid day










PM










Always amazes me how much you can change through the day!


----------



## Benchbum

leg pow - YouTube


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

So I have managed to Totaly follow my diet for 12 days now, having someone oversee it is brilliant. Regardless of any magic to what they do, that accountability is invaluable










Gentec gear - this far smooth and tren is kicking my ass mentally so seems good to go!


----------



## Benchbum

.i still don't illy understand how I'm getting owner on 4.5k cals..

Cycle 5 days in so if I get a chance I will do a quick summary and some close ups of the gear tonight


----------



## TELBOR

Don't think you have enough gear mate.....


----------



## Benchbum

It is a concern


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> It is a concern


Easily enough to be mistaken that your distributing lol

I know you'll use it all ya greedy bàstard!!


----------



## Benchbum

Well it's not Gona make me grow sitting in my box


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> Well it's not Gona make me grow sitting in my box


How's the diet going anyway? Changed it or tried to stick to it?


----------



## Benchbum

Followed it to the gram


----------



## Benchbum

I like this diet


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> I like this diet


Arms are looking sick!!


----------



## Benchbum

Cals going down in a few days so I'm told, not lookig forward to that :-(


----------



## Benchbum

101kg pretty consistently since settling in to new diet


----------



## Benchbum

Felt really really tired and flat today...

No real reason for it, coach suggested refeed but I said I don't see how that is justifiable at 4400 cals... Gona push on and see how the week grinds out 

Running;

4ml ew tri tren (600mg) gentec

400mg mast e gentec

1g test e norma


----------



## Benchbum

Finally starting what I consider to be an actual cut tomorrow...

Works out to 2800 cals 41% pro 42% fat 17% carbs times around gym

Gona be 3 low days 1 high day high day not set yet


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

Insides slowly dissolving


----------



## Benchbum

Was 94 kg this morning so carb day tomorrow then back on the diet but slightly higher cals...

Intensity in the gym great but haven't been able to get much of a pump


----------



## Benchbum

Woke up at 92kg :-(

So carbs it is

8 hours between pics


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## live2liftt

Benchbum said:


>


Good thread what's the latest?

Also few questions how did you rate the hgh and from your experience what's a good dose for offsets on and also how do you rate the shic type cycle to your more normal one


----------



## Benchbum

Vlog Episode 9 - YouTube


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

Holy crap i dislike ZERO carbs (3g total perday)

2800 cals 55% fat 44% pro...

two days in and it seems to be working but i feel like a warmed up dead person


----------



## A1243R

Benchbum said:


> Woke up at 92kg :-(
> 
> So carbs it is
> 
> 8 hours between pics


The difference there is unreal, so you had a carb up and came back looking like the second pic?


----------



## Benchbum

Twelve hours left to right


----------



## Benchbum

Day five keto


----------



## musclemate

Hey buddy... How tall are you?

Looking great there and making some decent progress. :thumbup1:


----------



## Benchbum

6ft there about


----------



## TELBOR

Enjoying Keto


----------



## Benchbum

R0BLET said:


> Enjoying Keto


Enjoying the results.

Not enjoying feeling like I'm run over...

But in fairness... I'm holding mass better than on lower cal balanced diets and brain fog has cleared mostly


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> Enjoying the results.
> 
> Not enjoying feeling like I'm run over...
> 
> But in fairness... I'm holding mass better than on lower cal balanced diets and brain fog has cleared mostly


I prefer zero carbs to low carbs, not sure why as normally I'm a carb monster lol

You're doing really well mate and yeah defo holding size


----------



## Benchbum

My draw of **** at home is nearly full...

Whenever I really crave something I buy it and it goes in the draw. Then I'm allowed one item at cheat meals....

Cheats are few and far between now and kravings are regular....

Weirdly though it's mostly cereal and yoghurt coated fruits....


----------



## Benchbum

Hmm.

Sent my pics this morning to coach. He asked me to take on 100~200g of carbs to see what happens.

Obviously I got some granola on the go.

With in ten minuets I felt pretty incredible.

But half an hour later stomach cramps (not something I ever really get)

Is this a usual thing when going back 'on' carbs?


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Sent my pics this morning to coach. He asked me to take on 100~200g of carbs to see what happens.
> 
> Obviously I got some granola on the go.
> 
> With in ten minuets I felt pretty incredible.
> 
> But half an hour later stomach cramps (not something I ever really get)
> 
> Is this a usual thing when going back 'on' carbs?


Haha, when i did Keto a few weeks back I had my first carbs as oats..... Yes I got a brick belly  it'll pass mate.


----------



## teenphysique

Benchbum said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Sent my pics this morning to coach. He asked me to take on 100~200g of carbs to see what happens.
> 
> Obviously I got some granola on the go.
> 
> With in ten minuets I felt pretty incredible.
> 
> But half an hour later stomach cramps (not something I ever really get)
> 
> Is this a usual thing when going back 'on' carbs?


when i had been on low calorie for famine phase i had to eat 4500 durong the feast p!ssed through my ****


----------



## ripped45

glutes are getting striations, good job


----------



## sledgehammer123

Benchbum said:


> Enjoying the results.
> 
> Not enjoying feeling like I'm run over...
> 
> But in fairness... I'm holding mass better than on lower cal balanced diets and brain fog has cleared mostly


Hey, Ive been running Keto diet for 3 weeks. Fat literally melts off, can see changes everyday seems like. I do a refeed meal every 7 days.

One thing I found that is really helpful with keto flu/ feeling lethargic, is taking 5gr potassium, magnesium, salt. I make sure add plenty salt to food. It replenishes electrolytes from all the water you drink.

Eventually Im going to do a targeted keto diet. Get in 20gr carbs before and after workout.


----------



## Benchbum

#hanging

****s, vomiting, cold, cramps in both legs...


----------



## sledgehammer123

This is where I found out about using potassium/mag/salt for the keto flu. He goes into that at 33:30. I followed this and it worked. Check it out, its worth it.


----------



## Benchbum

Still got the squits epically, couldn't face my all fish duet only managed a dry Dr zaks bagel yesterday.

Spoke with coach and he insisted its crucial I stay keto at the moment but has let me fit foods around the Marcos as there is no way I could stomach mackerel and salmon.

Had some turkey mince, made some almond egg coconut oil keto bread (really want to just curl up in a ball and eat dry toast) an avacardo and an egg and lemon isowhey pancake

Hit about 2200 cals 65% fat.

Still on the edge of heaving but hunger has kicked enough than I can force stuff down as long as it's palettable...

Got me a nice big swolen belly :-(

Very close to pressing the **** it button, with all the other demands on my time and this fuvking me over im really miserable and just want to get back to eating big, being big and enjoying life and the shop which im struggling to take any pleasure in.

Observe the bloat :-:


----------



## Benchbum

Bodybuilding - A breeding ground for eating disorders? - Strom Sports Nutrition


----------



## Benchbum

Litterally it's just my sweet hamstrings holding me together ;-)


----------



## Rick89

youve come way to fckin far to quit now man

you wont quit, keep pushing not long now


----------



## Benchbum

I look **** man.

I know prep man knows his ****.

But this was when I started



















And this is now








(or three days ago, now I'm a bloated mess sitting at 89kg but k can blame that on this illness)


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> I look **** man.
> 
> I know prep man knows his ****.
> 
> But this was when I started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or three days ago, now I'm a bloated mess sitting at 89kg but k can blame that on this illness)


Flat and depleted, joys of prep

I guess.It'll soon come back mate. Just you wait


----------



## Benchbum

**** me...


----------



## Benchbum

Moved to a more traditional diet last four days, lowest cals so far but some carbs


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

So spoken with coach he doesn't want to do anything peak week... Just drop water morning of show and play with salt slightly... Says carbs will creep up next week a little but no 'carbup'per say

Thoughts?


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> So spoken with coach he doesn't want to do anything peak week... Just drop water morning of show and play with salt slightly... Says carbs will creep up next week a little but no 'carbup'per say
> 
> Thoughts?


Do what he says, you've paid for that so at least give him benefit of the doubt.

If it fails then you know you two aren't compatible.


----------



## Benchbum

TELBOR said:


> Do what he says, you've paid for that so at least give him benefit of the doubt.
> 
> If it fails then you know you two aren't compatible.


Makes a lot of Sence.

To be fair im at the point of blind obedience anyway now... Just seeing all the carb up photos on my Facebook feed seems odd to not be doing one! Still 12 days to go


----------



## Benchbum

Too tired and not enough carbs to do words so yet more pictures


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

So carbs starting

Going up from friday and fats going down.

Fats down to

About 30g

Now but carbaronies up to 370g which seems nuts 3

Days out but I like

The lodgic... No

Depleat, no

Load no

**** ups


----------



## Benchbum

Ticking in


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## ripped45

legs are looking great, shredded


----------



## TELBOR

Looking great buddy


----------



## Benchbum

Here.:: feeling small & soft


----------



## TELBOR

Well.... ? How did you get on?


----------



## Benchbum

Didn't place. Got a call out...

Should have had a burger




























Post Maccys



















Post full binge


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## TELBOR

Mate you looked great, looks like a decent line up too!

What's the plans now?


----------



## Benchbum

Need to focus on the shop and Jess for a bit, she has some big powerlifting comps coming up and becUse of everything it's been the best part of a year since I haven't been restrictI've in some way.

So I have promissed at least a year offseason, build some good Lean size and maybe if I wnt to go again bck end of 2016/start of 17

One thing that has shocked me is the level of Support and contact from the other competitors.

Diet wise I intend to follow my nose until my feet get some fat bck... I have bruises on the souls about the time my hammies came it it seems they took my foot fat too!

Then I'm planning a period of semi flexible dieting.

So I will have a set format Nd intake through the day and pre bed.

But evening Meal at home will be 'normal' just portion controlled to fit cal target


----------



## TELBOR

Possibly the most disgusting feet I've seen on here, worse that @Chelsea's lol

Good plan mate, bit of "normality" will do you a world of good


----------



## Benchbum

Plus I'm still getting away with eating **** and getting jacked


----------



## Benchbum

This was from right at the end, the top coat had a touch up right before coming out.

This was a big mistake from looking at this


----------



## Benchbum

Is it normal to get lots of messages telling you you should have placed?

I don't feel I was misjudged in anyway but it has happened a lot...


----------



## Benchbum

I'm pretty sure I was well over 10k cals yestersay, wake up. Epic


----------



## A1243R

Benchbum said:


> I'm pretty sure I was well over 10k cals yestersay, wake up. Epic


I hope your not drinking from that shaker bottle :lol:  Dirty bastard 

I think you looked good yesterday mate, as you say shame about the top coat


----------



## Benchbum

A1243R said:


> I hope your not drinking from that shaker bottle :lol:  Dirty bastard
> 
> I think you looked good yesterday mate, as you say shame about the top coat


Can't beat a bit o super greens, creatine and bcaa's i am morning


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> Is it normal to get lots of messages telling you you should have placed?
> 
> I don't feel I was misjudged in anyway but it has happened a lot...


Of course it's normal, these are the people who support you 

What the judges see and what others see is different.

Fact is you got on stage, better than 99% of us and the general public


----------



## Peace frog

Well done for competing mate even if I could get in good enough shape I couldn't do it


----------



## Benchbum

TELBOR said:


> Of course it's normal, these are the people who support you
> 
> What the judges see and what others see is different.
> 
> Fact is you got on stage, better than 99% of us and the general public


It's people who I have never met lol.

But thank you so much guys, little things make me feel so much better about it now I'm not hungry and can think straight, just after the show I was pretty down, not because of placing but because I felt I hadn't worked hard enough and that I looked out of place.

Adding some prop back in and a big pile of food and im glad I did it.


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> It's people who I have never met lol.
> 
> But thank you so much guys, little things make me feel so much better about it now I'm not hungry and can think straight, just after the show I was pretty down, not because of placing but because I felt I hadn't worked hard enough and that I looked out of place.
> 
> Adding some prop back in and a big pile of food and im glad I did it.


Oh..... Lol


----------



## Benchbum




----------



## Benchbum

Latest vlog


----------



## Benchbum

Rebound is my new favourite word


----------



## Benchbum

Quads


----------



## Benchbum

Second from left


----------



## B.I.G

You looked good at the comp mate well done.

Your posing didn't look great but that could be the pics but if not then definitely work on it as it looks like you didn't show your full physique off to the max.


----------



## TELBOR

Benchbum said:


> Quads


Easily best legs there!

Some shockers in the line up lol


----------



## Abc987

TELBOR said:


> Easily best legs there!
> 
> Some shockers in the line up lol


Agreed, no one even comes close


----------



## Benchbum

B.I.G said:


> You looked good at the comp mate well done.
> 
> Your posing didn't look great but that could be the pics but if not then definitely work on it as it looks like you didn't show your full physique off to the max.


There were moments I got i right but yea, absolutle spoff lol


----------



## Benchbum

Abc987 said:


> Agreed, no one even comes close


I know if I can come in full and bring up separation im on to a winner.

Got the bug hard now, blow out out my system, so many easy fixes.

Rebuild time


----------



## Benchbum

I don't care what people say! I love bodypower!


----------



## Rick89

your legs are something else man

crazy


----------



## Benchbum

Rick89 said:


> your legs are something else man
> 
> crazy


Big plans for em this year ;-)

Tom platz who?


----------



## Rick89

Benchbum said:


> Big plans for em this year ;-)
> 
> Tom platz who?


elaborate??

whats the plan training style wise for off season buddy?


----------



## Benchbum

Hypertrophy to ****!

I have basically just trained to feel for the last 8 years, gona add in a proper program, planning lots of volume for legs as that seems to work best, have to accept that holding abs and growing is unlikely for my body type as I have held them for about a year now but haven't really added any size I don't feel...

Then hoping to get back up there around september next year with a much much fuller bigger package.

I also intend to work on posing etc the entire off season


----------



## ripped45

Benchbum said:


> Hypertrophy to ****!
> 
> I have basically just trained to feel for the last 8 years, gona add in a proper program, planning lots of volume for legs as that seems to work best, have to accept that holding abs and growing is unlikely for my body type as I have held them for about a year now but haven't really added any size I don't feel...
> 
> Then hoping to get back up there around september next year with a much much fuller bigger package.
> 
> I also intend to work on posing etc the entire off season


legs/glutes look great man keep it up!


----------



## ripped45

Benchbum said:


> Hypertrophy to ****!
> 
> I have basically just trained to feel for the last 8 years, gona add in a proper program, planning lots of volume for legs as that seems to work best, have to accept that holding abs and growing is unlikely for my body type as I have held them for about a year now but haven't really added any size I don't feel...
> 
> Then hoping to get back up there around september next year with a much much fuller bigger package.
> 
> I also intend to work on posing etc the entire off season


legs/glutes look great man keep it up!


----------



## Benchbum

Been throughly enjoying life the last ten days, but back on a (slightly late) Reverse diet now..



Ready to go when i feel its time (i don't know when that is)

50mg Tbol ED for 25 days

and 16 weeks:

2 amp Baltic Para EW

2ml Muscle Pharma EQ 500 EW

3ml Muscle Pharma Test e 300 EW

2ml Apollo Mast e 200 EW


----------



## A1243R

Benchbum said:


> Been throughly enjoying life the last ten days, but back on a (slightly late) Reverse diet now..
> 
> View attachment 172141
> View attachment 172142
> View attachment 172143
> 
> 
> Ready to go when i feel its time (i don't know when that is)
> 
> 50mg Tbol ED for 25 days
> 
> and 16 weeks:
> 
> 2 amp Baltic Para EW
> 
> 2ml Muscle Pharma EQ 500 EW
> 
> 3ml Muscle Pharma Test e 300 EW
> 
> 2ml Apollo Mast e 200 EW


Looking good mate, you reverse dieting as in all out bulking now mate? Or keep condition?


----------



## 1manarmy

only just come across this journal man i had a few pals compete in the hercs. you looked cracking mate in fairness you were done abit not being placed. dont get disheartened tho mate push on for next show! will keep an eye in here now.


----------



## Benchbum

i want to try and keep (some) condition for the summer, then i have decided to aim for a show next september and want to add significant mass, so intend to go pretty hard over winter, not full retard, but about 70%.. i added most my mass in strongman days... and then i ate all the things all of the time...


----------



## Benchbum

1manarmy said:


> only just come across this journal man i had a few pals compete in the hercs. you looked cracking mate in fairness you were done abit not being placed. dont get disheartened tho mate push on for next show! will keep an eye in here now.


Thanks man, appreciate that, but ultimately its a presentation sport and i didn't present properly.. i just wish i had had the small frys and a milk shake i had just after about two hours before haha! 

Cus I'm fairly confident that would have placed higher!


----------



## Benchbum

Little check in


----------



## Benchbum

Getting bored of being 91/92 kg, food went up again 3 days back

Condition holding



















So **** it.

I have stuck fully on my reverse diet for ten days

This is tea


----------



## Rick89

looks epic

enjoy


----------



## Benchbum

So so tired, like prep tired but with out the hunger.

I don't want to be a little bitch about it, but I haven't had a day off, at all, since my show.

That's what three weeks?

Working two jobs and running a business, there is only so long you can burn the candle at both ends and juggle other candles while doing a dance.

So as of Friday last week I have handed my notice in at sky, I don't have a finish date yet, but this will allow me to focus on both Strom, my nutritional clients and myself and my family whom I have sorely neglected!

I didn't even realise it was my sisters wedding in two weeks until Jessica pointed it out.

So let's get this show on the road (after a nap)

Also, the above didn't happen, I had a tub of icecream and fell asleep.


----------



## Benchbum

Carbs went up again sunday...

Went a bit bloated and then hardned back up

First two pics sunday

Last two today


----------



## Benchbum

Defo loosing condition...

Some times I have full abs sometimes none... Starting to **** with my head already... I want to grow but I feel like I'm going backwards


----------



## Dan TT

Your calves!! mg: Please tell me your secret, they are immense!


----------



## Benchbum

Dan TT said:


> Your calves!! mg: Please tell me your secret, they are immense!


Genuinly pretty sure it's skwats and genetics


----------



## Benchbum

Weight is up, condition is poor but I'm definitely growing and starting to relax with it.

Spend the in London yesterday with my partners training partner Sarah 'showtime tan' went to the excel for the sports performance expo and then for a wicked session at Dr zaks, zak is a true gent and forced many nice things upon me


----------



## Benchbum

Must not obsess over abs

Growing enjoying lifting condition ok I just loose abs super quick and jt messes with my head


----------



## Benchbum




----------

